# losing flight and tail feathers! :(



## katiekubs (Nov 8, 2011)

My first time on a forum! Neat! Hope I can get some answers!

My cockatiel is almost 3 years old, she is currently living at my parents house because she had problems adjusting to the change when i tried to move her to my own place. She has been back to my parents house *where she is very comfortable and taken care of* for about 4 months. However, in the past 2 weeks she has lost every single long flight feather and the left half of her tail feathers... She looks healthy and seems happy, but im not there to monitor if shes plucking or not? The tips of these feathers are not bloody or tattered. someone please give me some idea of what I can do to help her! 

Is she sick or is this just possible "night terrors" that i hear about? 

No one is pulling at her feathers or scaring her, and her diet has not changed. 

There isnt anything new in her cage, so i cant see that her feathers are being caught on anything either...

please help!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds like she could be moulting, my Cupid Just went through a moult and lost practically all of his flight feathers at the same time.

Could also have been a night fright, you can leave a nightlight or other light on for her so she doesn't get spooked at night. Mine have a night light and haven't had a bad night fright since I got it.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she might be having night frights and knocking them all out, especially if theyre all from one side 

could also be a rough molt


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

mine is going thru the same lost two tail fethers and a few wing feathers as well


----------



## katiekubs (Nov 8, 2011)

wow! those were all fast and helpful! thank you!

well, she has certainly moulted before, but its always small feathers, nothing like this, so i of course got very concerned... 

Where should the nightlight be placed? She is in a hanging cage right by a window, should it be placed above, below, right in front of it? Her cage gets covered at night, so I just want to be sure I place it correctly. 

Are the any vitamins you would recommend putting her on that may help with this situation?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*She is in a hanging cage right by a window, should it be placed above, below,*
----------------------------------------

Move her away from the window. at night even headlights from cars could put a bird in a night panic. Shadows and movement outside can be scaring her. If the feather loss is during the day it could be crows and hawks she sees as a threat. if at night keep the window covered, and as to a night light a lamp with a low wattage bulb can be left on it in the room.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! Poor girl!


----------



## katiekubs (Nov 8, 2011)

awesome, thank you. the blinds are always closed at night- but during the day, she is in a prime spot to see plenty of other birds and people too. are there any vitamins you recommend to help her either calm down or grow feathers back?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I do not encourage anyone to give vitamins.....in excess they can be harmful to the bird, especially if other foods in the diet contain vitamins.

What you can do is go to a health food store and see if they have *Brewers Yeast* in powder or granule form. Lightly sprinkle this on the food daily for several days. It helps to relieve stress.


----------



## katiekubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your help! at least now i know shes not sick! *phew!*:blush:


----------

